# He specifically poops in his Exercise Wheel



## LittlePricksParents (Jul 18, 2019)

We made prick this awesome home with much space, toys, and different levels. He enjoys it quite a bit. 

Here recently he’s been exclusively pooping only in his exercise wheel. Please look at the pics attached. In the pics below we just finished cleaning his wheel as well as his home. Afterwards he immediately climbed into his wheel peed then pooped continuously until covered in poop. Then ran in it for another 20 minutes. 

We placed two litter boxes in his cages that he only used once. He’s done this thing with the wheel about 6 or 7 times. 

We’re not sure why he does this. Do any of y’all have a clue??


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

All hedgehogs tend to just use their wheels as their litter tray, so every tends to put the litter tray under the wheel instead of else where in the cage.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

This is just what most hedgehogs do. Some do it less than others but generally speaking, they go to the bathroom on their wheels. They should be cleaned regularly (IMO at least every second day, if not daily) to keep them clean and hygienic. It’s just part of owning a hedgehog.

*Eta; they = wheels, not the hedgehog haha.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hedgehog digestion speeds up as their activity level increases. In most cases, pet hedgehogs will get most of their activity from a wheel, so they do tend to relieve themselves while running, and most don’t care about running through it!


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

If you tilt the wheel down a little in the front and put a tray under it with paper towels in it ,it helps keep them a little cleaner. the urine and poop will somewhat work its way out of the wheel some and will encourage them to hop out of the wheel and poop in the tray.It is not a perfect cure but does help keep the wheel a little cleaner.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

I keep a litter tray _under_ the wheel. Still, the majority of the poos ends up _on _the wheel.

I clean the wheel every morning.

You may want to consider getting a bucket wheel if those ridges prove to be a pain when it comes to cleaning the wheel. I do like the bucket wheel for the smooth surface that makes cleanup so easy.


----------



## LittlePricksParents (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you all for your responses. We’re hoping it ends soon. Because he just recently began doing this We thought it was some behavioral trait. Perhaps a sign of protest or discontent. We hope it ends soon because those wheels are a pain to clean. 

Amer and Holly


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Its not likely to end, so theres no point in hoping it will.
Your going to better off getting a flat surfaced wheel such as the caroline storm wheel or make your own bucket wheel because 1 its better for feet than those ridges and 2 its easier to clean.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

My hedgehog's wheel seemed to get messier as time went on. I'm attaching a photo of just how bad it gets from one night (even on that back area - not just the running surface).

You can see, though, how the bucket wheels have a smooth surface which makes cleanup so much easier. 

The 2nd photo shows how I angle the wheel in the sink so that it can easily soak without getting the bearings wet.


----------



## alyandgus (Jul 8, 2017)

I buy fleece wheel covers from Etsy to help with this specific problem. It absorbs the urine, and her poops tend to remain solid (either falling to the front of the wheel or just staying on the fleece) without smearing around the wheel. She likes them well enough. You do need to make sure their nails are trimmed so they don’t rip nails on the fleece. Also, keep an eye on the covers for any loose threads that could get caught on your hedgie’s feet. They machine wash really well!


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Once, my hog had a wound on his foot, so I took out his wheel in order to get it to heal. 
My boy didn't do his business at all. So now I've realized that he only does his business on the wheel. If I didn't give him his wheel the previous night, he'd go in my bed 😂


----------



## Brynn (Nov 1, 2019)

When hedgehogs are in motion it makes them poop or pee more! So when they run they poop and if you take them in the car they poop! Its perfectly normal. Just make sure to clean the wheel regularly.


----------

